# Moving from LR Classic to the desktop cloudbased version (CC), what about (Nested) Keywords?



## Palle Jensen (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi
I am trying to grasp it all prior to moving 'up' but on this subject I am not clear. 
Today in Classic I have a number of keywords I rely on, some are nested, like Flowers, with subdivisions into Roses, Daffodils... As far I find it there are no option in CC for nested keywords. I could live with that, but what would be a sound approach for me prior to moving? 
Does my keywords survive for each photo???? 
In classic I can watch my whole keywordlist on the right side of main screen, but not so in CC??? (I have opened a local version and added som photos to check it out, but NOT imported catalog)
In Classic I can pick one from the list but what I have found out in CC I may only type keyword in, not select!!!

Have a notion that  prior to moving I should, maybe, created Collections for each Keyword??? I have some 30K photos
Any ideas, and experiences shared will be highly appreciated
(I own an iMac 27"-5K well stocked, running MacOS 10.15.2)

Palle


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2020)

When you migrate, all of the keywords in the hierarchy just become individual keywords. So no need to create collections for each keyword. Just bear in mind that keyword addition and management is more limited in Cloudy than it is in Classic.


----------



## Palle Jensen (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok, so far so good. then my list wil be much longer than before (more scrolling). I have  uploaded some smart previews to the cloud and then synced to cloudy, I guess the keywords are only in the  classic LRcat. but if I select ALL photos in cloudy the keyword tab will show which keywords (manually added in cloudy by me) are represented. so I guess then than once I migrate the correct way, when i select ALL photos I'll see all keywords from the classic world ! or ?
P


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2020)

Performance is a bit rubbish if you try that, but yet.


----------



## Palle Jensen (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok,  will bide my time, comes naturally since I have to truly look int the material in Classic, and purge actual duplicates. Midsummer looks like a target, and maybe Cloudy will have grown more up, then?
btw would you know of a practical way to deal with finding 'same' motive, like IMG_5308_31499.jpg and IMG_5308.jpg.
Over the years my system have been hit by various disk errors, software incompabilities, resulting in some mess-up, so instead of looking over each photo that might been missing I took in the whole bunch, well knowing there might be duplicates. the last such event was of 9573 photos. Disk space is cheap AND to some extend I like a tidy shop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2020)

In Classic, I'd use one of the duplicate finder plug-ins How do I clean up duplicate photos? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## clee01l (Jan 13, 2020)

Not to be late to the party but I'll offer my opinion anyway. 
I think Lightroom (cloudy) is still a bit to immature to replace Lightroom classic.  With the issues around hierarchal keyword s but one example.   Other shortcomings include color labels, Smart Collections, Print module and Publish services.  

That said, I've still found a place in my workflow for Lightroom Cloudy.   I use Lightroom (cloudy) as a front end import to Lightroom Classic.  It is ideally suited for that purpose in the field where lugging a big computer around with a master catalog might pose problems. 
With Lightroom Cloudy I have access to all of my sync's collections from any mobile device that runs Lightroom cloudy or a web browser.


----------



## Palle Jensen (Jan 13, 2020)

I





Victoria Bampton said:


> In Classic, I'd use one of the duplicate finder plug-ins How do I clean up duplicate photos? | The Lightroom Queen


I agree and i got one of those, works ok but not for "same photo" with morphed filename... anyway I discovered it had only happed for some of the photos from a Canon IXUS 850 IS, which I dont own anymore, so I filter by cameratype in the relevant folders, not to get overwhelmed (3119 photos)


----------



## Palle Jensen (Jan 13, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Not to be late to the party but I'll offer my opinion anyway.
> I think Lightroom (cloudy) is still a bit to immature to replace Lightroom classic.  With the issues around hierarchal keyword s but one example.   Other shortcomings include color labels, Smart Collections, Print module and Publish services.
> 
> That said, I've still found a place in my workflow for Lightroom Cloudy.   I use Lightroom (cloudy) as a front end import to Lightroom Classic.  It is ideally suited for that purpose in the field where lugging a big computer around with a master catalog might pose problems.
> With Lightroom Cloudy I have access to all of my sync's collections from any mobile device that runs Lightroom cloudy or a web browser.


Maybe the same will apply for me, later. As of now ... I will not budge from Classic  on my iMac...One thing though  I do like, since I got an iphone 11 Pros the option for Cloudy to use camera(s) directly into LR i nice.
P


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2020)

Palle Jensen said:


> works ok but not for "same photo" with morphed filename...


I'd have thought you could have turned off filename detection and asked it to recognize duplicates based on a combination of capture time and camera settings? Anyway, great you've found a solution.


----------



## Palle Jensen (Jan 13, 2020)

AHAAAaaaeeehhhh, you lured me ouside my 'box'... tried it and yes that will bring me a lt of 'same' motives but with deviating filenames... then comes the work to check which one to keep. And it leaves me also wit a ??? because  LR reports I have some32k in All photographs but my search for duplicates tells it searched about 20k?? well something to chech out... later


----------

